# Keep receiving inaccessible captcha



## Saxosaurus (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, I am a blind user who has had an account here for years. Periodically now, I am asked to click all pictures with boats or busses to keep using the site. As I am blind, this is impossible, and I have to get someone sighted to complete it for me. I submit this should not be the case. Many other sites I frequent which use captchas have an audio challenge option. Please implement this. This system also mentions an "accessibility cookie" I could get which would enable me to avoid the captcha, but I have gotten no response when I wrote on the 'Contact Us' page to inquire. I understand the value of such a captcha system. However, please support your disabled sax community members. Also, Admins: Please E-mail me to discuss this further.
Thanks,
S-


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. While I'm not a site admin (I just run the tune of the month selections), I do have quite a bit of experience in the area. My brother is blind, and Ive seen these issues before. I'll send a message as well, with a link to the Web Access Initiative - https://www.w3.org/WAI/fundamentals/accessibility-intro/ - A worthwhile read for those who aren't aware of how to make webpages accessible for everyone.

There is definitely a legal requirement to make websites universally accessable. It's a bit grey with private businesses, but I know the ADA is cited often and legal actions can be carried out for failure to make webpages accessible to those with disabilities. I'm not saying legal action should be taken but will mention that it's beneficial for the company to meet compliance with that.

Hope you can get better access to Sax on the Web very soon - my brother was a trombone and guitar player 

Side note: My brother used Jaws for his screen reading, and he would listen to it at such an alarmingly fast speed I often couldn't make out a word. I thought it had some features to describe images and could help complete those CAPTCHAs. There are also some programs which are capable of autocompleting those. Either way, Hope your software is working great - I think it'd be nice if we could add text descriptions of our uploaded photos for you.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Good luck, OP, the new forum owners have taken a very strong "we don't change anything for anyone, if you don't like it don't let the door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya" attitude.

Please note the distinction between forum owners (who have both authority and capability to change features of forum operation, but have uniformly refused all requests from users) and forum moderators, who have neither authority nor capability to make such changes. The moderators have often brought user requests to the owners and have uniformly been refused.


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

If the forum owners won't accommodate your reasonable request, here's a practical expedient which I hope will work for you: When you leave the forum after a browsing session, simply close its browser tab without logging out.

The next time you open your browser link to the forum, it should simply let you in without requiring a login procedure.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Saxosaurus said:


> Hello, I am a blind user who has had an account here for years. Periodically now, I am asked to click all pictures with boats or busses to keep using the site. As I am blind, this is impossible, and I have to get someone sighted to complete it for me. I submit this should not be the case. Many other sites I frequent which use captchas have an audio challenge option. Please implement this. This system also mentions an "accessibility cookie" I could get which would enable me to avoid the captcha, but I have gotten no response when I wrote on the 'Contact Us' page to inquire. I understand the value of such a captcha system. However, please support your disabled sax community members. Also, Admins: Please E-mail me to discuss this further.
> Thanks,
> S-


Looking into a solution for you. Will report back as soon as I can.

-Mike


----------

